# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Reliures.

## Olive

Salut à tous.   ::):  

Le PQ imprimé, c&#39;est bien, mais quand on est un fidèle lecteur depuis le premier numéro, ben on en a un peu dans tous les coins. Pourquoi ne pas les regroupper en liasses ? Avec des reliures (de 26 ou 52 numéros), on aura enfin de beaux distributeurs dans les toilettes ?  ::): 

Blague à part, c&#39;est plutôt une bonne idée, non ?

----------


## Absinte

> Ca arrive la reliure, on a juste retardé la commande car on va déménager bientôt et niveau stockage, ça pose problème. Mais dans moins d&#39;un mois, ça devrait se faire. Je peux d&#39;ailleurs vous donner le prix : 20 euros. Je sais, c&#39;est cher, mais elles sont de qualité et peuvent contenir une année complète. Elles seront noires avec un dessin de couly dessus.


Casque, le 17 Mars 2006




> Je sais, je sais, on est en retard. Ce sera sûrement pour fin mai


Casque, le 26 Avril 2006

----------


## Olive

Fort je fais pour un premier post. Long est le chemin avant de le moteur de recherche maitriser. 

En tout cas, voilà une bonne nouvelle. Merci.  :D

----------


## Absinte

> Fort je fais pour un premier post. Long est le chemin avant de le moteur de recherche maitriser. 
> 
> En tout cas, voilà une bonne nouvelle. Merci.  :D


Bon en même temps si tu as rechercé ici c&#39;est normal que tu n&#39;ais pas trouvé, les citations viennent du forum de Gamekult ^^

----------


## Erokh

raaahh! des reliures!!! J&#39;en veux j&#39;en veux j&#39;en veux j&#39;en veux j&#39;en veux j&#39;en veuuuuuuuuuuux!!!!!


euh... ça va, là? Je fais assez impatient? Nan, parce que je peux en rajouter si vous voulez

EDIT: allez hop, deux trois de plus pour la route :P

----------


## dr.doki

Je ne dirai qu&#39;une seule et unique chose : 

"Moi ... j&#39;en veux ! Et vite bouger vous le lapin"



Je voudrais bien en poster le dessin de couly qu&#39;il y a derrière le cpc 112... en quadrupe exemplaire...

----------


## Samos

j&#39;ai justement lu un vieux numero ce Week end (le 30 et quelques) et ils en parlaient deja...

mais ca m&#39;interesse evidemment, en plus ca permettrait de sauver mon couple. Ma femme en peut plus de voir du pq imprimé qui traine partout...

----------


## Erokh

Mais c&#39;est dingue, ça! Tout le monde lit cpc aux chiottes ou quoi?!
Moi, mes cpc sont bien rangés au faure et à mesure sur une étagère.
bon, avant d&#39;être rangés, ils trainent une semaine par terre à côté de mon lit, mais bon...

----------


## jm1981

moi je prendrai un bon paquet de reliures pour ranger tous mes 111 cpc  ::): 

avec de beaux dessins de couly dessus  ::love::

----------


## Sephres

Enfin des reliures, ça devrait me permettre de ranger tous mes numéros (depuis le premier donc) au lieu de les empiler bêtement dans un coin de placard.

----------


## Camui

Je ne pouvais pas ne pas poster ici bas.   ::lol::  

Et les 50 premières commandées dédicacés par la rédac&#39;, ça serait pas cool, ça, comme idée ?

----------


## Pilosite

> moi je prendrai un bon paquet de reliures pour ranger tous mes 111 cpc 
> 
> avec de beaux dessins de couly dessus


111, mooossieur fait l&#39;impasse sur les hors série ?   ::blink::  


moi ils sont rangés en pile aussi.. dans les chiottes  :P , a côté des fluide glacial et psykopat. Tention, mes chiottes font du 6m², palace.

----------


## jm1981

> 111, mooossieur fait l&#39;impasse sur les hors série ?   
> moi ils sont rangés en pile aussi.. dans les chiottes  :P , a côté des fluide glacial et psykopat. Tention, mes chiottes font du 6m², palace.


nan, je les ai tous, HS y compris  ::o: 

j&#39;ai dis 111, mais je ls ai pas comptés :P

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> CITATION
> Ca arrive la reliure, on a juste retardé la commande car on va déménager bientôt et niveau stockage, ça pose problème. Mais dans moins d&#39;un mois, ça devrait se faire. Je peux d&#39;ailleurs vous donner le prix : 20 euros. Je sais, c&#39;est cher, mais elles sont de qualité et peuvent contenir une année complète. Elles seront noires avec un dessin de couly dessus.
> 
> Casque, le 17 Mars 2006
> 
> CITATION
> Je sais, je sais, on est en retard. Ce sera sûrement pour fin mai
> 
> Casque, le 26 Avril 2006



Je suis le seul a avoir eu une image furtive de Duke Nukem Forever?

----------


## Pilosite

ça serait une super bonne idée des reliures, j&#39;ai pas envie de les voir tout jaunis quand je montrerai mes CPC à mes petits enfants qui me snoberons la gueule avec leurs Ijournaux à 3 balles.

----------


## ElGato

C&#39;est cool.
Et je suis pour les 50 premiers exemplaires dédicacés, parce que c&#39;est ça aussi, la classe.

----------


## Anonyme866

Les reliures, c&#39;est l&#39;Arlésienne de Canard PC.

----------


## golwin

Et en plus, ca ferait une super pub pour cpc de les montrer dans une belle boite. Allez messieurs, un petit effort !   :;):

----------


## Validi

Et bien je savais pas que le mois de Mai englobait aussi Juin et Juillet. Il est long ce mois... En même temps en mai fait ce qu&#39;il te plait alors c&#39;est bien... Et de plus il fait souvent beau au mois de Mai et dans le Nord, du beau temps, on est content de le garder longtemps... Mais bon là le beau c&#39;est un peu mort avec les orages de fou qu&#39;on se tape avec des averses à dépeucer des pinguoins géants... Oui monsieur la pluie enlève la peau aux pinguions géants lorsque celle ci est trop forte. Mais faut pas confondre avec les pinguoins géant de la bankiz (de live of bankil dsl!) qui eux ont une peau beaucoup plus solide qui permet de rester malgré de fortes pluie de grêle. Mais par contre ils changent de peau à chaque printemps ce qui fait qu&#39;il y à moins de braconnage pour ce genre de pinguoins vu qu&#39;il suffit d&#39;aller ramasser leurs peau par tête...

...

Qu&#39;est ce que j&#39;était venu dire moi au fait...

A oui un petit up pour savoir : "c&#39;est pour quand la reliure ?!"

----------


## Camui

Surtout que maintenant qu&#39;on est (si, si, on y est tous) en finale, ça devrait quand même sacrément influer sur la reliure, bourdel.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

2012. Alors que Canard PC est devenue le magajine de jeux vidéos spécialisés PC le plus lu dans le monde, Casque Noir termine une énièmte interview avec la presse people (pipeul).

Time magajine : "M. Casque, Une dernière question s&#39;il vous plait"
Casque : "Yep ?"
Time magajine : "Pourrait-on avoir une date de sortie des reliures de Canard PC, que vos fans réclament à corps et à cris ?"
Casque : "When it&#39;s done"

----------


## Anonyme866

> Casque : "When it&#39;s done"


Je le vois plutôt promettre ça avec la sortie de *Duke Nuken Forever II*.

Il n&#39;y aura jamais de reliures Canard PC, c&#39;est un mythe, une légende urbaine.

.

----------


## francou008

un soir les grands parents diront a leurs petits enfants,
"tu vois mon petit, je suis né a l&#39;époque ou casque noir avait décidé de mettre en vente des reliures...."
"c&#39;est pas vrai papy, moi j&#39;ai commandé ça pour mon anniversaire"

----------


## Validi

Et sinon c&#39;est pour quand ? Non mais c&#39;est que ma femme commence a me menacer de bruler mon tas de magazines qui trainent un peu partout (c&#39;est vrai 121 Canard PC plus les hors séries eparpillés partout dans la maison ça le fait pas)...

En même temps j&#39;suis en train de refaire la chambre j&#39;pourrais peut être tapisser mes murs avec les canards PC, ça donnerait un style disons... unique... Bon faudra juste éviter de mettre les couvertures racoleuses à la voici de l&#39;E3  :;): ...

Non mais sérieux, c&#39;est toujours en projet les reliures ? Peut on les espérer pour septembre, parce que j&#39;vais avoir du mal à contenir ma femme plus longtemps ! Et si ma maison brule avec j&#39;vous tiendrais entierrement pour responsable !

----------


## Pilosite

Franchement, vu que Canard Pc tire à peu près autant que Fluide glacial, y a pas de raison pour ne pas faire des reliures comme eux!

si ça continue, je vais me lancer dans le buziness et vous les vendre au black les reliures.

----------


## zeloutre

Et maintenant qu&#39;on a "perdu" ? C&#39;est annulé ?!

----------


## dr.doki

Alors ça va se faire ou pas ?

Sinon je prend un stock...

J&#39;ai un compte sur Ebay depuis peu

----------


## Validi

hop ou up !  :;):

----------


## jm1981

je suis sûr qu&#39;on nous prepare des reliures pour la rentrée!!

avec du sable de l&#39;île de Ré et des lapins dessus :D

----------


## Le-Troll

Un jour peut être quand le mot demain ne sera plus qu&#39;un souvenir, nous verons de jolie reliure pour nos cheres cpc sur nos étagères....

----------


## Shade213

Moi aussi j&#39;en veut ! Avec une pochette plastique pour les premier numéros qui on tendance à ce détacher....

 Et des figurines de lapins aussi...

----------


## jm1981

oui, plein de lapins!!!

----------


## Rédé

Up du jour, car moi aussi j&#39;en ai marre des CPC entassés dans le bureau.
Le "uppage" quotidien du topic va peut-être mettre la pression... 
Alors pour la première reliure, je veux une couv en peau de lapin brun caca.

----------


## Pilosite

> Up du jour, car moi aussi j&#39;en ai marre des CPC entassés dans le bureau.
> Le "uppage" quotidien du topic va peut-être mettre la pression... 
> Alors pour la première reliure, je veux une couv en peau de lapin brun caca.


J&#39;ai un lapin dont je peut me débarasser pour le proto.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Pour la couleur j&#39;ai un stock de couches aussi dispo. En mains propres, j&#39;ai pas confiance en la Poste, ce serait bête de perdre le colis de teinture pour le proto...

----------


## francou008

J&#39;ai déja un proto chez moi, que j&#39;ai fabriqué avec une espece de porte document, et un numero que j&#39;avais en double a cause de l&#39;abo. Mais la capacité est limitée a 40 numéros, donc sur mes 120...

----------


## Pilosite

J&#39;ai retrouvé un oiseau mort depuis au mions 3 semaines que mon chat m&#39;avais planqué sous un meuble innaccessible, si ça branche quelqu&#39;un pour le proto...

(pratique! tu repères tes CPC dans le noir, à l&#39;odeur!)

----------


## justmoa

> J&#39;ai retrouvé un oiseau mort depuis au moins 3 semaines que mon chat m&#39;avais planqué sous un meuble inaccessible


Mais dis moi ça a l&#39;air sympa chez toi !   ::lol::

----------


## Pilosite

> Mais dis moi ça a l&#39;air sympa chez toi !


Ouai, c&#39;est un peu 60 millions d&#39;amis version Romero chez moi des fois.

----------


## Rédé

Mais que vois-je ???
Ce topic laissé en désherence !!!
Hop, uppage du jour.
D&#39;ailleurs, il faudrait faire un uppage quotidien tant qu&#39;aucune (bonne) nouvelle officielle n&#39;est donnée.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais, mais à faire des up tous les jours, notre ami O.B. (gardons son anonymat) risque de s&#39;énerver...

M****, j&#39;ai fait un up ! :P

----------


## Rédé

Ben moi je veux bien qu&#39;on me vire du forum, mais à coup de reliure CPC uniquement !

----------


## jm1981

en attendant cette arlésienne, j&#39;ai pris des boite ikéa pour stocker mes CPC  ::o:

----------


## Pilosite

> en attendant cette arlésienne, j&#39;ai pris des boite ikéa pour stocker mes CPC


Et voilà la misère sociale dans laquelle nous plonge chaque jour un peu plus cette bande d&#39;idiots : obligé d&#39;aller chez Ikéa, et devoir ressortir en plus avec 5/6 connerie de cuisine, 2 cadres et une de ses bougies parfumés à la con si t&#39;as le malheur d&#39;aller chercher ses boites avec ta meuf.

Il est d&#39;ailleurs quasiment impossible d&#39;aller à Ikéa seul, c&#39;est génétique : obligé de se farcir le poisson pilote.

----------


## Erokh

rhalala! à qui le dis-tu!!

"ooh! regarde chéri, elle est trop belle cette lampe!
-mais... elle est rose fluo...
-bin oui, justement, ça met de la couleur! de toute façon toi t&#39;as des goûts de chiottes, t&#39;y connais rien en déco!
-ça doit être ça, alors..."

----------


## Rédé

> en attendant cette arlésienne, j&#39;ai pris des boite ikéa pour stocker mes CPC


Hé, de la rédaction : avez-vous vu la détresse dans laquelle vous nous laissez ? 
Etes-vous donc à ce point sans coeur ? 
Un geste positif de votre part suffirait à empêcher nombre d&#39;entre nous de commettre le même acte désespéré... N&#39;avez-vous pas le sang qui se glace à la lecture de cette terrible nouvelle ? 
L&#39;Oeuvre d&#39;une vie, un pan entier de notre belle Culture française corseté et étouffé dans d&#39;insipides et anonymes boîtes suédoises. 
*soupir*

----------


## Pilosite

> rhalala! à qui le dis-tu!!
> 
> "ooh! regarde chéri, elle est trop belle cette lampe!
> -mais... elle est rose fluo...
> -bin oui, justement, ça met de la couleur! de toute façon toi t&#39;as des goûts de chiottes, t&#39;y connais rien en déco!
> -ça doit être ça, alors..."


Et moi elle est enceinte : je te racontes pas le potentiel de destruction d&#39;entente bancaire cordiale avec une chambre de gosse et une salle de bain à refaire. Et le pire c&#39;est que j&#39;ai aussi une super zone d&#39;activité avec des trucs genre Alinéa qui sont ouverts 365 jours par an.

Quand j&#39;arrive, 300 mètre avant que je me gare ils font pêter un feu d&#39;artifice.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ca fait longtemps qu&#39;avec ma banque on est plus copain mais si j&#39;entreprends des travaux... Mon dieu !

----------


## golwin

ouai, je suis le premier upper du jour !

----------


## Rédé

Extrait de l&#39;édito du 124 :
"...pendant que nos pauvres doigts s&#39;échinent à rédiger le numéro que vous tenez entre vos mains. Tous ces sacrifices, toute cette somme d&#39;informations pour deux malheureux euros..."
Oui, et tout cela va finir dans une bête boîte suédoise si rien n&#39;est fait...
Des reliuuuuuures. Viiiiiiiiiiiiite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

*sur un air de manif d&#39;étudiant*
On veut des reliures !
On veut des reliures !
On veut des reliures !

C&#39;est vrai quoi, le mag a déménagé, le site est bien lancé,la rentrée se passe bien. Il serait temps de nous les faire ces reliures.

D&#39;ailleurs vu que la collection commence à être conséquente, il faut prévoir plusieurs reliures par lecteur pour vos sotcks. Si c&#39;est une reliure pour un an, j&#39;en prends 3 (en prévision de l&#39;année qui se finit !  :;):  ).

----------


## Rédé

Attention ! Etant donné que les reliures traînent, interdit de faire un seul modéle.
Va falloir nous pondre une reliure différente par année. Et vite.

----------


## Le-Troll

Au secours.... Je frole le divorce pour canard pc trainant partout..........

----------


## Rédé

Dites, à votre avis ILS vont parler des reliures dans le n°126 ?

----------


## LeBelge

> Dites, à votre avis ILS vont parler des reliures dans le n°126 ?



J&#39; espere! Ca commence a bien faire cette histoire, bordayl!

----------


## Max_well

Oui, tout à fait, je rajoute ma vox à la populi.

J&#39;ai reussi à sauver les cpc de mon recent déménagement, mais ça durera p-e pas. Sauvez les CPC !

----------


## Paul Verveine

et moi, je rajoute la mienne
je viens d&#39;hériter de 80 numéros qui me manquaient et ça commence à prendre de la place.
Je suis même obligé den mettre par terre, les étagères de ma chambre sont pleines.
donc... les reliures

on veut les reliures...
on veut les reliures...
on veut les reliures...

----------


## Rédé

Rhaaa, le 126. Cherchons la bonne nouvelle...
Mmm, nan, pas dans l&#39;édito. Pas non plus dans les news. Bon, ça peut se comprendre, vont pas faire chier le lecteur de paasage avec un truc dont il se fout. Donc certainement plus loin. Papier culture : nichts. Passons le test, cela ne sera pas là. Quoique, avec leurs idées à la con, on sait jamais, peut-être un message subliminal. Nada, nieb, que dalle, ou alors j&#39;ai pas capté. Alors un "A venir" dédié ? Voyons voyons. Ah ben non. Bon, continuons. Non, ça c&#39;est WOW  burnes in Crusade...Ensuite "Download"... Pis après c&#39;est Hercules qui avance, Capt&#39;ain Ta Race qui recule comment veux-tu comment veux-tu que...Passons. Hardware, Configs de canard, les jeux et... PLUS RIEN.
GNIIIIIII !!! Stop les gars, arrêtez les rotatives !!! Le maquettiste a oublié la page avec l&#39;annonce des reliures !!! Comment ça trop tard  ? Ah oui merde, quel con. Bon ben tant pis, on fêtera les reliures dans le prochain numéro. Et tant qu&#39;à faire, faudra mettre le truc en double page, parce qu&#39;il y a quand même quatres reliures à présenter : celle de 2003, celle de 2004, celle de 2005 et celle de 2006.

----------


## angelus75

Je viens apporter également ma pierre a l&#39;edifice.

 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## francou008

::w00t::   ::w00t::   ::w00t::  +1

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Up ! :mrgreen:

----------


## Paul Verveine

Up! Up!
Hurry Up   ::w00t::

----------


## Rédé

Purée les gars, je sors du topic d&#39;à côté sur le dossier de 8 pages du n°126, et ben je peux vous dire qu&#39;il vaudrait mieux éviter de nous pondre une reliure avec WOW dessus. Ca ferait jaser...

----------


## Anonyme866

> Purée les gars, je sors du topic d&#39;à côté sur le dossier de 8 pages du n°126, et ben je peux vous dire qu&#39;il vaudrait mieux éviter de nous pondre une reliure avec WOW dessus. Ca ferait jaser...


Hu hu hu. Quoi qu&#39;un lapin tank de Coulydie, ça plairait quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Up...

----------


## b0b0

> Up...


  ::o:  Omg boulon qui flood

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais j&#39;ai mes raisons.

----------


## Erokh

ouah l&#39;autre, hey! il up le topic exprès pour nous faire espérer qu&#39;il va y avoir des reliures, et peut-être même un Coincoin consoles  ::|:  

(en même temps, si c&#39;est vrai...  ::lol::  )

----------


## finsh

Ca y est ? Elles sont enfin là ??   ::huh::

----------


## O.Boulon

Qui ?

----------


## finsh

Les reliures. Ne m&#39;incite pas à flooder.

----------


## b0b0

> Ouais mais j&#39;ai mes raisons.


Et moi alors

----------


## flibulin bulard

toute la redac est la un dimanche soir(cf:el gringo qui espionne...) donc les reliures sont la...

----------


## b0b0

El gringo il me fait peur

----------


## flibulin bulard

moi aussi!
qui a la clé du placard?

----------


## --Lourd--

Maricon   ::):

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Maricon


  ::huh::

----------


## b0b0

bon là je comprend plus rien (ou pas)

----------


## --Lourd--

> 


no ablas espanol ?   ::blink::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> bon là je comprend plus rien (ou pas)


  ::huh::

----------


## b0b0

> no ablas espanol ?


  ::huh::

----------


## --Lourd--

> 



Speak french ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

oh non il a changé sa signature!

ok, j&#39;apelle les flics...

----------


## b0b0

> oh non il a changé sa signature!
> 
> ok, j&#39;apelle les flics...


et moi j&#39;épelle "les flics"
"l" "e" "s" "f" "l" "i" "c" "s"

----------


## flibulin bulard

mais il est fou???!

----------


## b0b0

> mais il est fou???!


  ::|:  Bon j&#39;arrète

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Bon j&#39;arrète


vaudrait mieux oui...

----------


## --Lourd--

Quel douce folie boboienne   ::mellow::

----------


## flibulin bulard

ça fait peur!
presque autant que de penser que pendant ce temps boulon et El gringo sont en train de déballer et de monter la MG42 pour faire un acceuil chaleureux au autres membres de la redac demain matin...



(ps: j&#39;ai pensé a toi finsh...allez, corrige, fait toi plaisir!)

----------


## finsh

> ça fait peur!
> presque autant que de penser que pendant ce temps boulon et El gringo sont en train de déballer et de monter la MG42 pour faire un acceuil chaleureux au autres membres de la redac demain matin...
> (ps: j&#39;ai pensé a toi finsh...allez, corrige, fait toi plaisir!)


c&#39;est fini la correction. Je te guide et tu te débrouilles.

Boulon, crache le morceau !!

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais mais j&#39;ai mes raisons.


Y en aura assez, ou c&#39;est aux premiers qui se jetteront sur la carte bancaire et le site de paiement de CPC ?   ::):   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> El gringo il me fait peur


Tu as bien raison.

Et sinon Boulon il est arrivé mon poppers?

----------


## Zepolak

Et j&#39;imagine leurs sourires sadiques en plus, a laisser les visiteurs du fofo dans l&#39;ignorance...   :^_^: 

Et faire comme si de rien n&#39;etait...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais. 
Par contre j&#39;ai pris la liberté de piquer toute ta coke, histoire de finir mes textes à temps.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais. 
> Par contre j&#39;ai pris la liberté de piquer toute ta coke, histoire de finir mes textes à temps.


T&#39;aurais du la laisser à thréthré alors...   ::lol::  

Mais on arrête de plaisanter avec la coke, ne généralisons pas cette drogue qui est, rappelons le, mauvaise. Yeah, je fais la morale!   ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, il paraît que ça rend prétentieux, hyperactif et spécialiste en communication.

Méfiez vous les enfants !
Vous pourriez vous transformer en publicitaire !

----------


## Spartan

De la coke, des poppers et des cracks en gonzo-journalisme total... Canard PC quoi !   ::):

----------


## angelus75

le up journalier.

----------


## jm1981

rhooo pinaise

il faut prendre du crack pour suivre les forums CPC   ::ninja::

----------


## Semifer

Erreur

----------


## Dj_gordon

"Fatal Exception Error 0E at 0028 :xxxxxxxx  in VxD" with Canarplus.com forum"

 Parce que erreur comme ca sans rien, ya pas d&#39;intérêts.   :<_<:   ::wacko::

----------


## b0b0

> Tu as bien raison.


Par contre même pas peur d&#39;O.Boulon  :<_<:

----------


## crazycow

t&#39;es sur????



rapelles toi :




> De nuit, dans un parking, mano a mano.

----------


## --Lourd--

Omg   ::(:   un propos boulonnien rencontré lors d&#39;une recherche sur le net (hasard total )




> L&#39;islande, la norvège et tous les états terroristes qui nous saoulent à coup de black metal.



Il serait un homme d&#39;église ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> no ablas espanol ?


no Hablas espanol, attention, le H est très important dans ce thread, coco

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Oui, il paraît que ça rend prétentieux, hyperactif et spécialiste en communication.
> 
> Méfiez vous les enfants !
> Vous pourriez vous transformer en publicitaire !


Voire même pire, en Kutaragi!

----------


## Rédé

Purée. J&#39;ai failli crever. A deux doigts de passer l&#39;arme à gauche. 
Un Up de la rédac,  plus une photo dans les news. Là, le palpitant qui s&#39;emballe, le neurone valide qui part en stack overflow... L&#39;émotion. La vraie, la pure.
Là, je pleure. IL existe. IL est grand. IL m&#39;a entendu, IL nous a entendu. 
J&#39;attend maintenant le 127 avec appréhension. Quelles couleurs ? Quels motifs ? Qaund ? Et je m&#39;interroge. Quatre années. 126 numéros, sans compter les HS. Ne faut-il pas une reliure pous stocker les premières reliures ? Sinon, les reliures vont s&#39;entasser. Nan, je sais, vite, construire une annexe pour stocker les reliures. Mieux, une cave. ELLES seront à l&#39;abri des variations de températures. Vite, demain, appeler un maçon. En attendant, virer les pommard, mouton-rotschild et autres. 
Gloria !! Alleluia !!! Hosannah au plus haut des cieux !

----------


## finsh

Regardez moi ce vicieux de Boulon qui répond pas depuis plus de 24h et qui traine sur tout les topics.
Va bosser si t&#39;as rien à faire, y&#39;a un journal qui t&#39;attend.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Regardez moi ce vicieux de Boulon qui répond pas depuis plus de 24h et qui traine sur tout les topics.
> Va bosser si t&#39;as rien à faire, y&#39;a un journal qui t&#39;attend.


fait gaffe, c&#39;est un coup a se faire dudulifier ça!

----------


## finsh

> fait gaffe, c&#39;est un coup a se faire dudulifier ça!


j&#39;aimerais bien voir ça   ::ninja::  (provoc&#39; inside)

----------


## flibulin bulard

> j&#39;aimerais bien voir ça   (provoc&#39; inside)


je suis un exemple vivant...

----------


## Rédé

Bon, ben voilà, nous avons eu les reliures.
Elle est pas belle la vie ??
Humm, voyons. Quel est le point suivant dans la liste ?
La guerre au Liban. Ouch. Va pas être simple non plus, ce truc.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Nop moi j&#39;veux mon slip kangourou avec le lapin dessiné dessus   ::(:

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Bon finalement on les aura jamais ces reliures...  :<_<:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Bon finalement on les aura jamais ces reliures...


c&#39;est clair y&#39;en a plus
En +, 20€ le bout de carton ça fait un peu cher.
On peut réclamer les reliures pour tout nouvelles abonnement ce serait pas mal. Ils ont cédé une fois alors maintenant on va pouvoir réclamer ce qu&#39;on veut.

----------


## Nono

> Bon, ben voilà, nous avons eu les reliures.
> Elle est pas belle la vie ??
> Humm, voyons. Quel est le point suivant dans la liste ?


Ben ... des nouvelles reliures   ::XD::

----------


## Rédé

Un véritable cauchemard ces reliures.
Eh quoi ? Sommes-nous reparti pour 3 ans d&#39;attente ?
Ben il est pas près de disparaître ce topic...
Kékonfait ? On nomme un responsable de uppage pour chaque semaine ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Kékonfait ? On nomme un responsable de uppage pour chaque semaine ?


On va se relayer comme d&#39;habitude.

----------


## John Kay

C&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est parti bien vite   ::sad:: 

Bon...
...c&#39;est possible de mettre une option sur l&#39;eventuel Art Book Couly ?   ::wub::

----------


## b0b0

Sinon j&#39;ai pas peur de gana non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## SylSquiddy

j&#39;en ai un!!! j&#39;espere qu&#39;il aura encore des autres reliures bientot... avec un autre dessin par exemple...
merci CPC!!!

----------


## Rédé

"Après décompte, il reste encore quelques reliures... si ça vous intéresse, dépêchez-vous."
Mon dieu, quel suspense... Pire qu&#39;un décompte de voix d&#39;une élection US.
Encore un coup des templiers, ça. Une véritable saga... On va bientôt voir les locaux de CPC dans le 13h00 de Jean-Pierre Pernault ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;up un pti coup histoire de dire qu&#39;on en veux d&#39;autres

----------


## jm1981

+3  ::o:

----------


## Nono

ah mais oui. D&#39;ailleurs je propose qu&#39;à la millième demande sur ce topic, Canard PC soit forcé d&#39;en refaire. Je commence :

+1000

----------


## Camui

Bref, comme je viens de l&#39;écrire, comment que je me suis fait eu...

Mais eu...

Mais grave...

On peut pas être averti par sms de l&#39;arrivée des prochaines ?
Déconnez pas, l&#39;hiver approche et mes 127 numéros commencent à flipper grave.

----------


## jm1981

toujours pas de nouvelles d&#39;eventuelles reliures :&#39;(

----------


## Ragondin

ayant vu de la lumière je suis rentré... et je me demandais comme ca, innocement si on pouvait être tenu au courant de l&#39;expédition des reliures ou pas ? 


merki

----------


## Paul Verveine

up journalier pour plus de reliures

----------


## jm1981

tant qu&#39;on n&#39;aura pas de réponse de l&#39;équipe de CPC, ce topik vivra

revoluzzionne !

----------


## Reguen

> up journalier pour plus de reliures


Quotidien  ::ninja:: 

Sinon +1, on veut des reliiiures ^^

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Quotidien 
> 
> Sinon +1, on veut des reliiiures ^^


j&#39;ai buggué, le mot quotidien était sorti de mon vocabulaire et il est revenu grâce à toi...  ::lol::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J&#39;hésite à réclamer, O. Boulon étant signalé présent sur ce sujet.

Allez des reliures ! Please !

----------


## Ragondin

> J&#39;hésite à réclamer, O. Boulon étant signalé présent sur ce sujet.
> 
> Allez des reliures ! Please !



sans faire le vieux beauf demandant ces reliures, c&#39;est juste pour savoir si on peut s&#39;attendre a les recevoir dans la semaine ou s&#39;il y a quelques delais d&#39;attentes.
Après bien sur, piur ceux qui n&#39;ne ont pas eu, si pouvait y avoir qq fournées de plus, on ne dira pas non   :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Allez des reliures ! Please !


Tu le veux encore ton "when it&#39;s done", aller avoue!

----------


## b0b0

vive les reliures

----------


## Paul Verveine

Up *quotidien*

Des reliures en + ! en + des reliures !
On veut des trucs pour ranger nos CPC !

----------


## jm1981

comme j&#39;ai pas eu de reliures, je vais aller à la redac faire dédicacer mon CPC N°1  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

des reliures !

----------


## jm1981

encore des reliures  ::o:

----------


## Paul Verveine

toujours des reliures !

----------


## b0b0

OU DES AGRAFFES EN OR !

----------


## Paul Verveine

encore mieux que les agrafes en Or et de nouvelles reliures

Une étagère CanardPc comme ça on anticipe, on peut mettre plusieurs années et pas besoin d&#39;en commander 1 par an.   ::lol::  
A quand un partenariat avec IKEA ou pire avec les magasins BUT...  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

OUAIS ET AUSSI UNE CHAINE HIFI EN KIT AVEC UNE NOUVELLE PIECE TOUTES LES SEMAINES EN CADEAU DANS CHAQUE NUMERO

----------


## jm1981

merci de ne pas pourir notre topik reliure  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

> merci de ne pas pourir notre topik reliure


D&#39;accord, mais je les veux ces reliures

----------


## jm1981

je suis en manque de reliures, vite donnez moi un shoot de reliures dédicacées  ::o:

----------


## Paul Verveine

Allez je vais être gentil et aimable :

"S&#39;il vous plaît, est-ce qu&#39;on pourrait avoir des reliures ?"

----------


## silverglandeur

Bon ben puisqu&#39;on cause reliures ici, j&#39;ai bien reçu les miennes... Une d&#39;entre elles a un peu morflé pendant le transport (encore la délicatesse légendaire des services postaux) mais ça reste acceptable.

Merci pour les dédicaces (enfin merci à ceux qui ont signé  :;): ), ça fait plaisir...

Mais bon, je vote quand meme pour d&#39;autres reliures, parce que celle la seront remplies un jour...

----------


## Ragondin

ca, c&#39;est de la bonne nouvelle, ca veut dire qu&#39;avec ma chance (la poste tas de gland) je l&#39;aurai peut être la semaine prochaine   :B):

----------


## Rédé

Un gros paquet posé sur le meuble dans l&#39;entrée.
Du papier kraft entouré d&#39;un gros scotch.  Humm... emballage artisanal...La personne qui a fait cela semble en avoir chié des bulles carrées.
J&#39;ouvre... Mon précieux... il est là. Il est à moi !!! 
Mes trois reliures signées...Rhaaa, enfin.

----------


## O.Boulon

En voilà une bonne nouvelle.
On avait peur que ça n&#39;arrive jamais. 

Bon état ?
Satisfait ?

(si ce n&#39;est pas le cas, c&#39;est même pas la peine de répondre, on a ton addresse et on peut débarquer d&#39;un instant à l&#39;autre pour t&#39;équarir avec la panoplie de cutter de toutes les formes achetés pour l&#39;occasion)

----------


## Rédé

Non, non, rien à signaler chef.
Reliures dans un état impeccable. Par contre, M&#39;dame Michu de la compta va pas être contente : z&#39;avez certainement bouffé tout le benéf avec la dose de scotch + le flim transparent utilisés...

----------


## O.Boulon

T&#39;inquiètes, à la première remarque de sa part, on l&#39;a écorché vive à l&#39;aide notre quincaillerie pour offrir à Gringo le joli pantalon en cuir dont il rêvait.
Indispensable pour faire tourner la tête au Full Metal et au Dark&#39;n&#39;Wet.

----------


## Castor

> 


Mignon le petit piano électronique pour 2-5 ans. C\&#39;est à qui ?

----------


## Rédé

Malheureux !
Comment oses-tu blasphémer de la sorte ? Craches sur le saint-slip tant que tu y es !!!
Ne devines-tu pas l&#39;Element du "hero" ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Malheureux !
> Comment oses-tu blasphémer de la sorte ? Craches sur le saint-slip tant que tu y es !!!
> Ne devines-tu pas l&#39;Element du "hero" ?


vraiment un truc de gamin   ::ninja::  


sinon, pour les relieures, elles sont envoyés dans une boite, ou juste enveloppé avec amour avec les doigts gras a Mr Boulon ?
putain j&#39;ai un gros doute sur l&#39;état lorsque cela va arriver chez moi... c&#39;est des catcheurs mes postiers, surtout ceux des colis   ::|:

----------


## Rédé

Pas de boîte pour les reliures : emballage dans du papier.
Mais : il y avait dans chaque reliure un morceau de carton pour limiter les risques d&#39;écrasement.
Et avant la couche de papier : une bonne couche de flim transparent pour protéger le brol des éléments liquides et préserver les dédicaces. 
Tiens, idée : après cela, l&#39;équipe CPC pourra arrondir les finances en période de fin d&#39;année en montant un stand "emballage de cadeau" aux galeries Lafayette. Faudra juste penser à prendre un batte de baseball pour nettoyer la place de ces scouts en short...
Non non, pas la peine de me remercier pour l&#39;idée.

----------


## hiubik

aye j&#39;ai ma reliure elle est arrive dans un etat presque parfait  ::):  un petit fou rire au deballage  ::):

----------


## Luther

Je suis atterré.

Moi qui achète ce journal depuis son numéro 3, moi dont l&#39;oncle est dentiste, moi dont on dit partout que, je cite : "il a un peu la classe ce mec", moi enfin dont l&#39;aisance dans les ascenceurs est légendaire, moi... moi j&#39;ai raté le coup des reliures.

J&#39;en veux.

Mon étagère vomi des Canards PC partout (ça glisse en plus cette saloperie  :mrgreen: ), mon plancher étouffe sous les lapins crétins, s&#39;il vous plait aidez-moi :
Où puis-je me procurer des reliures? Avec quel Boulon dois-je coucher? Fautdra-t-il que je m&#39;immole moi ainsi que toute la rédaction par la bière belge et les biscuits apéro? Attend-on que je livre ma recette du gratin dauphinois pour qu&#39;enfin l&#39;on m&#39;entende ?

Je souffre.


Aidez-moi.

Je veux des reliures.  ::unsure::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ca vient change pas de main.

----------


## b0b0

> Ca mange pas de pain


  ::ninja::  désolay

----------


## schtroumpfette

> Ca vient change pas de main.


ben si quand meme je commence a voir une ampoule

----------


## Paul Verveine

Up pour les reliures, j&#39;en serai bientôt au 130eme qui viendra s&#39;entasser et agrandir un peu plus la pile...

----------


## jm1981

toujours présent et toujours pas de reliure :&#39;(

----------


## Paul Verveine

+ de reliures

----------


## RudyCantFail

Elles arrivent...
Je me suis inscrit juste pour remercier Mr Boulon de sa superbe dédicace sur la reliure que je viens de recevoir. Quel talent de dessinateur... Couly n&#39;a qu&#39;a bien se tenir.

Merci beaucoup et très jolie reliure ma foi !

Stay rude !

N.

----------


## Ragondin

Pareil pour moi, je viens juste de la recevoir, et je remercie Mr Boulon pour sa dédicace (putain elle est arrivée sans une eraflure ! )
 :;):

----------


## Bourinette

Viens d&#39;en recevoir une sur deux....   ::sad::  

En plus, le brontosaure du facteur s&#39;est assis dessus   ::|:  


Meuh les compliments de Boulon et Casque m&#39;ont mis du baume au cul.   :;):  

Donc je veux ma deuxième reliure. Tout de suite.

----------


## --Lourd--

Avis de passage   :<_<:

----------


## SylSquiddy

je l&#39;ai toujours pas recu.....

----------


## Paul Verveine

Nous pouvons enfin lire dans le CPC de ce jour que de nouvelles reliures arriveront mais *quand* ? et à *quel prix* ? Y aura-t-il enfin un pack abonnement-reliures ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Moi, je veux juste être sûr qu&#39;on peut passer les prendre à la rédac car je n&#39;ai pas confiance en la Poste.
Ils ont réussi à me coincer un colis dans boîte aux lettres et j&#39;ai failli tout peter en essayant de le sortir ! C&#39;était le boîte de l&#39;édition collector de GW Factions, et ça m&#39;aurait fais chier que j&#39;abîme la boîte !

Je suis même prêt à apporter des bonbons pour la rédac au passage !  :;):

----------


## SylSquiddy

je crois que c&#39;est possible... tu dois envoyer un mail c&#39;est tout je crois...

----------


## NitroG42

> je crois que c&#39;est possible... tu dois envoyer un mail c&#39;est tout je crois...


t&#39;as oublié les 10 000 euros en petites coupures dans une malette noire. 
(je sens que je vais faire des heureux moi.)

----------


## Karl Moonferon

> Moi, je veux juste être sûr qu&#39;on peut passer les prendre à la rédac car je n&#39;ai pas confiance en la Poste.
> Ils ont réussi à me coincer un colis dans boîte aux lettres et j&#39;ai failli tout peter en essayant de le sortir ! C&#39;était le boîte de l&#39;édition collector de GW Factions, et ça m&#39;aurait fais chier que j&#39;abîme la boîte !
> 
> Je suis même prêt à apporter des bonbons pour la rédac au passage !





Tu peux y aller, mais amène de la bibine, et prépare toi psycologiquement à recontrer boulon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Tu peux y aller, mais amène de la bibine, et prépare toi psycologiquement à recontrer boulon.


Ha c&#39;est pas "bon enfant" l&#39;ambiance ?  :;): 

Sinon, voir notre cher O.Boulon serait un plaisir !  ::):

----------


## Lanfeust

Ayé !!!!! Reliure reçue.    ::):  



> En plus, le brontosaure du facteur s&#39;est assis dessus


Tiens, on a le même facteur.

Par contre, suis-je le seul à avoir reçue ma <strike>relique</strike> reliure sans les sacro-saints gribouillis de la rédac&#39; malgré mon petit mail ? (demandant bien sûr les signatures de toutes la rédaction ou, au pire, juste de mon idole de toujours, Casque Noir)

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Reçue !  ::):  Merci la rédac&#39; j&#39;vais pouvoir enfin flamber dans les soirées mondaines avec ma reliure dédicacée  :;):

----------


## jm1981

en lisant l&#39;edito du dernier numéro de CPC, j&#39;ai senti la joie monter en moi  ::): 

de nouvelles reliures vont voir le jour, en grand nombre cette fois!

Toutes ces reliures qui vont venir au monde, ça me donne envie de me frotter à une colonie de lapins albinos, de les frotter si fort qu&#39;ils explosent de contentement

que c&#39;est beau :mrgreen:

----------


## Erokh

reliures reçues ce matin!!  ::lol::  
Lorsque quelqu&#39;un a sonné à la porte, je me suis donc fringué vite-fait (j&#39;étais encore au lit), puis ai ouvert. J&#39;ai alors vu la tuture jaune du facteur devant chez moi. Il allait repartir!! Je l&#39;ai donc ratrapé, il ma refilé un gros paquet empaqueté à la main, et s&#39;est barré. Encore un peu et j&#39;aurais du aller les chercher, ces reliures.

Rien a dire sur l&#39;état ou la finition du truc:c&#39;est classe; par contre, juste un petit tordage de celle du milieu, mais ce sera corrigé lorsqu&#39;elle sera remplie.

J&#39;ai eu droit à mes dédicaces: Une de Ivan par Casque noir (sisi j&#39;vous jure!), une personnalisée de Boulon, et une dernière, un très sobre "merci monsieur" de trétré  ::w00t::  

Mainteant que je range mes CPC, je me rends compte que j&#39;en ai raté certains. J&#39;ai commencé au n°8, donc c&#39;est normal pour les premiers, mais j&#39;ai des trous dans ma magnifique collec&#39;. Le défi sera maintenant de déterminé si je ne les ai jamais achetés, ou si je les ai perdus  ::sad::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je n&#39;ai pas de suite continu des CPC bien que j&#39;ai eu la chance et l&#39;honneur de tenir un numéro 1 entre mes mains (pas longtemps car la colle n&#39;a pas tenu, le papier a jauni et j&#39;avais la diarhée...).
Donc je vais commencé à partir de ceux de cette rentrée, en jalousant votre reliure tant que je n&#39;en aurais pas une ! Grrrr !

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Ça serait cool que si de nouvelles reliures voient le jour, celles-ci soient différentes. Juste histoire que les premières restent dans la "collector attitude"  ::lol::  


ou pas.  ::mellow::  ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

PUTAIN, je l&#39;ai reçue ma reliure, oh putain ouais...dommage qu&#39;elle soit complètement DEFONCEE....

Le papier autour était pas de base en super état, maisl a reliure elle-même, horreur et mal au coeur...bas arraché (la partie du bas pend), arrachée à ses bord, ne tient que par un petit bout, pliée, compressée sur le côté par-dessus, et de par ce fait....complètement inutilisable. Ah et le petit bout qui retient la face bas, ben ce petit bout qui tient c&#39;est une déchirure...

Résumé : reliure déchirée, écrasée, défoncée --> inutilisable, et imposable même tout court tellement c&#39;est gondolé. Y&#39;a les deux signatures quej &#39;adore évidemment, mais ça en fait pas pour autant qqch de satisfaisant, c&#39;est un putain de massacre à ce niveau (photos sur demande).

Punaise là je sais pas mais bon, ça me gave mais alors profond. Je fais quoi ? Y&#39;a moyen à la poste de voir ça ?

----------


## Ragondin

> PUTAIN, je l&#39;ai reçue ma reliure, oh putain ouais...dommage qu&#39;elle soit complètement DEFONCEE....
> 
> Le papier autour était pas de base en super état, maisl a reliure elle-même, horreur et mal au coeur...bas arraché (la partie du bas pend), arrachée à ses bord, ne tient que par un petit bout, pliée, compressée sur le côté par-dessus, et de par ce fait....complètement inutilisable. Ah et le petit bout qui retient la face bas, ben ce petit bout qui tient c&#39;est une déchirure...
> 
> Résumé : reliure déchirée, écrasée, défoncée --> inutilisable, et imposable même tout court tellement c&#39;est gondolé. Y&#39;a les deux signatures quej &#39;adore évidemment, mais ça en fait pas pour autant qqch de satisfaisant, c&#39;est un putain de massacre à ce niveau (photos sur demande).
> 
> Punaise là je sais pas mais bon, ça me gave mais alors profond. Je fais quoi ? Y&#39;a moyen à la poste de voir ça ?



va a la poste demander a remplir un papier pour un dommage sur un colis.
Mais normalement, si tu as vu le facteur (a priori non), lorsqu il livre tu peux signer le bon de reception et noter sous reserve de degats, voir le deballer devant lui.

Bon courage avec cette chere administration qu&#39;est la poste   ::|:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Non, pas vu le facteur, et le papier qui recouvrait la reliure était juste déchiré, pas de dommages apparents à l&#39;extérieur du paquet. Bon maintenant vu comme j&#39;ai déballé le truc, y&#39;a plus grand chose d&#39;intact dans l&#39;emballage ! Le dessus est absolument impecc&#39;, je sais pas ce qu&#39;ils ont foutu, bordel.

Accessoirement y&#39;avait un morceau de carton pour empêcher la déformation sûrement qui se baladait dans la reliure, et manifestement pas du tout là où il aurait dû être...ça me gave. Je tenterai la poste demain, mais je me fais pas d&#39;illusions. P&#39;tain ça fait chier...

Il est évident que si jamais je dois racheter une reliure, j&#39;irai la chercher sur place, je me débrouillerai...le plus fun ? Ce soir j&#39;ai également reçu un autre colis, en colissimo. Ben il a pas un pet, rien, que dalle, impecc&#39;, intact.

----------


## NitroG42

> va a la poste demander a remplir un papier pour un dommage sur un colis.
> Mais normalement, si tu as vu le facteur (a priori non), lorsqu il livre tu peux signer le bon de reception et noter sous reserve de degats, voir le deballer devant lui.
> 
> Bon courage avec cette chere administration qu&#39;est la poste :bof:


décidement, ce facteur est un vilain personnage...





> Non, pas vu le facteur, et le papier qui recouvrait la reliure était juste déchiré, pas de dommages apparents à l&#39;extérieur du paquet. Bon maintenant vu comme j&#39;ai déballé le truc, y&#39;a plus grand chose d&#39;intact dans l&#39;emballage ! Le dessus est absolument impecc&#39;, je sais pas ce qu&#39;ils ont foutu, bordel.
> 
> Accessoirement y&#39;avait un morceau de carton pour empêcher la déformation sûrement qui se baladait dansl a reliure, et manifesteùent pas du tout là où il aurait dû être...ça me gave. Je tenterai la poste demain, mais je me fais pas d&#39;illusions. P&#39;tain ça fait chier...


je vote pour la théorie du complot

bon c&#39;est pas tout ca, mais je commence a être deg de pas avoir commandé de reliure moi. A quand les prochaines ? allez vite on se grouille a la redac !

----------


## Squeeze

> reliures reçues ce matin!!


Tout pareil, reçues ce matin pour moi aussi et (presque) pas abimées  ::lol:: 
Passé le moment d&#39;euphorie qui s&#39;est tout naturellement imposé à moi pendant quelques (longues) minutes, j&#39;ai fais une bien macabre découverte... Une des trois reliures n&#39;a pas été dédicassée  ::unsure:: . Celle dont je me faisais la plus grande joie et qui aurait du prendre place bien en vue dans ma bibliothèque, celle signée des blanches mains d&#39;Ivan, Casque et Fishbone...
Donc je suis triste et mon petit coeur saigne  ::sad:: 
Je crois que je resterai inconsolable...

P.S.: A moins qu&#39;y ai moyen d&#39;avoir ces fameuse dédicasses autrement, genre sur autre chose pour rattrapper le coup !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bourinette

mmmf, je vois que tout le monde reçoit sa commande multiple mais pas moi.   ::(:  

JE VEUX MA DEUXIEME RELIURE !

CROTTE

 ::sad:: 


A moins que, en reconnaissance de mon immense charisme et de mon indispensabilité, Boulon soit en train d&#39;appliquer soigneusement un fin feuilletage d&#39;or. 

Auquel cas, la patience sera ma nouvelle passion.

 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Bourinos, faut absolument que tu écrives à vpc@canardpc.com, on a merdé.

----------


## Bourinette

> Bourinos, faut absolument que tu écrives à vpc@canardpc.com, on a merdé.



Ayé

 ::lol::  
 ::ninja::  
 :mrgreen:

----------


## alx

Hop reçu mes reliures, je vais enfin pouvoir regrouper ma collection complète... Merci à tous (c&#39;est Thréanor qui m&#39;a fait la dédicace la plus classe) et bravo pour le magnifique emballage artisanal dans du kraft (ça a tenu le coup mais c&#39;était limite, bien éventré en arrivant chez moi...)

----------


## EvilGuinness

Bon pour info je suis allé gueuler à la poste. Ne serait-ce que par principe, comme m&#39;a dit le gentil monsieur (ou dame) par mail de chez coincoinpc. Ben ce fut donc par principe, parce que à part "trop tard", "vous avez vu le facteur ? " et "mais vous auriez pu le refuser", ils ont rien dit ni fait. 

Ah si : "la prochaine fois dites au gardien de vérifier ou de refuser le paquet pour que le facteur dépose un bon de passage". Yeah. Maintenant si faut même s&#39;assurer que l&#39;objet arrive dans un état normal et pas complètement détruit à chaque fois...c&#39;est comme les lettres suivies à l&#39;époque : on paye plus pour avoir le service normalement assuré. 

5 euros de port pour recevoir une compression de Canard.

Edit : je salue CPC, super balèzes, experts en nécromancie : j&#39;ai eu une dédicace de Claude François himself ! Je garde la reliure hein :P Merci à Boulon et Claude !

----------


## Kanchi

moi aussi j&#39;ai recu ma relire: parfait état, sans probleme, et comme j&#39;avais demandé les dédicaces étaient présentes ( meme la trace de pizza, tout comme j&#39;ai demandé   ::XD::    ... bon la trace de pizza c&#39;était pas une super idée c&#39;est sale, mais c&#39;est quand meme génial   :B):   )

MERCI LES GARS!   ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

C&#39;est pas de la pizza, c&#39;est du guacamole super épicé.

----------


## Kanchi

> C&#39;est pas de la pizza, c&#39;est du guacamole super épicé.


ah oui c&#39;est vrai c&#39;est marqué a coté   ::w00t::  
je suis pas allé jusqu&#39;a gouter, mais pour vous donner une idée de ce que ca rend:


 ::wub::

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est peut être une idée conne mais vu le succès de la première fournée de reliures (pourquoi j&#39;étais en vacances à ce moment là !  ::|:  ), il serait bien de faire une petit comptage de ce que les lecteurs achèteraient.

D&#39;ailleurs, on met combien de numéros dans une reliure ? Car j&#39;ai tous les numéros et HS sortis sauf le numéro 1 (mon libraire ne connaissait pas à l&#39;époque...   ::wacko::   ) que j&#39;ai juste en pdf.  :;):

----------


## Salvation

Ca y est, j&#39;ai recu mes reliures ce jour.. Et là horrible deception, la seule dédicacée a visiblement été convoitée par une paire de ciseaux car une partie du bord a été coupé le long de la pliure... résultat une reliure extensible.... Mais bon globalement elles sont en bon état, elles pouront servir... Mais merde quoi, la poste c&#39;est vraiment des bourrins...

----------


## Robloche

J&#39;ai reçu mes reliures !!!
L&#39;une d&#39;entre elles est maculée des déjections ordurières des membres de la rédaction, insultant qui la mère de Gringo, qui Omar Boulon... Ah quelle joie m&#39;étreint...

Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Paul Verveine

des nouvelles reliures svp, j&#39;en suis au 130eme par terre...  ::sad::

----------


## jm1981

c&#39;est prévu, comme le disait l&#39;édito de l&#39;avant dernier numéro  :;): 

il faut petre patient le temps de mettre en place qq chose de sérieux pour une grosse commande de reliures  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

> c&#39;est prévu, comme le disait l&#39;édito de l&#39;avant dernier numéro 
> 
> il faut petre patient le temps de mettre en place qq chose de sérieux pour une grosse commande de reliures


oui, je sais je l&#39;ai moi même signalé mais la pile devient de plus en plus grosse chaque semaine...

esperont aussi qu&#39;elles ne soient pas vendus au même prix que la dernière fois...

----------


## jm1981

je pense que la prochaine fois il y aura eu une plus grosse commande et donc un prix de reviens moindre  ::): 

et peut-être des formules avec abo!

on verra

CPC surprend moi :mrgreen:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> je pense que la prochaine fois il y aura eu une plus grosse commande et donc un prix de reviens moindre 
> 
> et peut-être des formules avec abo!
> 
> on verra
> 
> CPC surprend moi :mrgreen:


le prix de revien moindre ce serait cool, avec l&#39;abo génial !

----------


## --Lourd--

Enfin j&#39;ai pu aller la chercher à la poste.

Superbe :  :mrgreen: 






Et boulon qui me dit dans sa dédicasse que je l&#39;ennerve. 

Moi jdit, c&#39;est la classe !   :B):

----------


## Erokh

perso, Boulon m&#39;a fait un jeu de mot avec mon pseudo: Erokh&#39;n Roll.
Pour le coup j&#39;en ai presque eu une erokhtion  :mrgreen:

----------


## --Lourd--

C&#39;est vachement erokhique tout ça  :mrgreen:

----------


## Nolab

Bon c&#39;est quand qu&#39;elles sortent en version gold ces reliures  :P  Y&#39;a eu un sacré braquage dans la boutique, non de dious ! Elle est vide !   ::):   Je sais, je sais, mais on ne peu plus attendre nous... Faite augmenter la cadence, embaucher des moins de 12 ans...   ::lol::

----------


## NitroG42

moi je lance une nouvelle idée :
des t-shirts avec "j&#39;emmerde le kernel 32 !" et la têt de tarace dessus.
là je me jette dessus.
oh oui.

----------


## Pilosite

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! j&#39;ai mes PUTAINS DE CASSEDEDI, c&#39;est comme si j&#39;avais reçu une photo dédicacée de Corbier.

Boulon jeuuu t&#39;aime quand même fort, Gringo n&#39;est qu&#39;un fantasme.

et merci ta race.

merde, maintenant faut que je trie mes CPC, vous faites pas SAV pour filer un coup de main?

----------


## NitroG42

moi je veux bien mais faut que je puisse faire des bisous sur les dédicaces.
bon et ces t-shirts ?

----------


## Hillz

Salut la Rédac&#39;
Un petit post pour dire que j&#39; n&#39;ai toujours pas reçu mes reliures   ::zzz::  
Ca commence à être un peu long, surtout vu les 10 € de frais de port que vous demandiez   ::|:  
Alors c&#39;est "normal", ou y a eu un problème avec nos amis de la Poste?
Merci de votre réponse

----------


## b0b0

moi j&#39;ai rien commandé et j&#39;ai toujours rien reçus est ce normal ?
Merci O.Boulon de me répondre.

----------


## mentasm

> moi j&#39;ai rien commandé et j&#39;ai toujours rien reçus est ce normal ?
> Merci O.Boulon de me répondre.


  ::XD::   ::XD::   ::XD::  

Pareil

----------


## b0b0

> Pareil


Omg tu trouves  pas que c&#39;est scandaleux, et surtout discriminatoire ces méthodes de commande et de paiement pour avoir quelconque objet notamment des superbes reliures  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouaflechien

il est temps que je me réveille. donc tout a coup je me rend compte que je n&#39;ai toujours rien reçu, par contre mon compte a bien été débité merci. serait-il posible d&#39;avoir une idée de l&#39;état des commandes, genre si ca a été envoyé et tout quoi, histoire de savoir si le probléme vient de la poste ou juste qu&#39;a cpc vous étes trop occupé a <strike>jouer</strike> travailler.

----------


## mentasm

> Omg tu trouves  pas que c&#39;est scandaleux, et surtout discriminatoire ces méthodes de commande et de paiement pour avoir quelconque objet notamment des superbes reliures


Tout à fait, ces <strike>crevures</strike> reliures sont sataniquesamère, elles causent le désir sexuel de tous les autographophiles de ce forum, je pense qu&#39;il est temps de faire un signalement auprès du substitut du procureur afin de protéger les plus jeunes de cette manipulation perverse ...   ::(:   ...   ::unsure::   ... Nom de Dieu, je vais peut être craquer et en commander une ... ne serait-ce que pour vérifier leur pouvoir orgasmique!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour les soucis, un petit mail à vpc@canardpc.com pour avoir des news.

----------


## El Gringo

Pour les soucis, un petit mail à vpc@canardpc.com pour avoir des news.

----------


## finsh

> Pour les soucis, un petit mail à vpc@canardpc.com pour avoir des news.


floodeur   :<_<:

----------


## El Gringo

> floodeur


floodeuse   :<_<:

----------


## finsh

> floodeuse


Pas mieux

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Voyelle, 9 lettres.

----------


## jm1981

kamoulox!

je songe de plus en plus à faire une opération commando place de la nation pour voir si il y aurait pas des reliures qui trainent dans les locaux de CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

> kamoulox!
> 
> je songe de plus en plus à faire une opération commando place de la nation pour voir si il y aurait pas des reliures qui trainent dans les locaux de CPC


je t&#39;accompagne

----------


## Paul Verveine

je suis en support les mecs, on s&#39;organise ça...
Je ramène les grappins et je me spécilaise dans le crochetage de sérrure...  ::ninja::

----------


## jm1981

je prendrai les lunettes de vision nocturne  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pour les soucis, un petit mail à vpc@canardpc.com pour avoir des news.


Pas bien de copier !  :;): 



Pour les reliures dans la rédac laissez tomber ! Des dires d&#39;un certain O.B, agent double, la rédac n&#39;a même pas pû s&#39;en mettre de côté pour leur collec&#39; perso !

----------


## Paul Verveine

je suis sur qu&#39;ils en ont dans leur coffre fort... Je prendrais les mêches de 100mm et la dynamite pour l&#39;ouvrir...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Pour les soucis, un petit mail à vpc@canardpc.com pour avoir des news.



il y a comme un étrange écho par ici.

----------


## AsM0DeUz

Comment peut on commander ces reliures ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Comment peut on commander ces reliures ?


Le jour où sur cette page tu vois quelquechose, tu ne dis rien a personne et tu achètes tes reliures. Pour le moment, la nouvelle fournée n&#39;est pas encore la   :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

d&#39;ailleurs ça me fait pensé qu&#39;il faut qu&#39;on relance le Mouvement Des Canards ayant des CPC qui s&#39;entassent et qui veulent des Reliures

----------


## PrinceGITS

Petit up, pour que la rédac nous donne des news sur le nouvel arrivage de reliures.
Car c&#39;est pour savoir si je mets ça sur ma liste au Papa Noël de 2006 ou de 2007. :P

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça va finir par être comme la sortie de duke nukem...  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ça va finir par être comme la sortie de duke nukem...


Ha non, il n&#39;y a pas eu un petit bout de Duke Nuke forever de sorti. Alors qu&#39;il y a bien eu des reliures en vente !  :;):

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Petit up, pour que la rédac nous donne des news sur le nouvel arrivage de reliures.
> Car c&#39;est pour savoir si je mets ça sur ma liste au Papa Noël de 2006 ou de 2007. :P



reliures... reliures... ca me dit quelque chose!   ::blink::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Ha non, il n&#39;y a pas eu un petit bout de Duke Nuke forever de sorti. Alors qu&#39;il y a bien eu des reliures en vente !


si ya eu duke nukem 3d...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nolab

Bon, alors je viens d&#39;ouvrir un local commercial informatique et j&#39;ai cette petite idée de mettre à disposition mes anciens numéros de CPC dans ma salle d&#39;attente avec un sodomètre sur chaque siège. Alors ça serait sympa des petites reliures qui vont avec, hein, allez quoi, juste deux ou trois pour moi en cachette.   ::lol::

----------


## Gérard le Canard

essayez la corruption, ça fonctionne tjrs mieux. Sinon, il y a bien les dons en nature.

----------


## Paul Verveine

un petit up parce que ça fait longtmeps que j&#39;ai pas parlé de ces reliures, allez un petit effort avant noël...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu depuis combien de temps on attend (je ne compte pas la vente éclair de septembre  :;):  ), ils pourraient en offrir une à chaque abonné !   ::wub::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vu depuis combien de temps on attend (je ne compte pas la vente éclair de septembre  ), ils pourraient en offrir une à chaque abonné !


Et si on leur offrait des abonnés plutôt? Genre le cadeau de Noël utile pour tout le monde...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et si on leur offrait des abonnés plutôt? Genre le cadeau de Noël utile pour tout le monde...


J&#39;hésite à m&#39;abonner deux fois. Comme ça je garde des exemplaires sous blister et je les renvends à prix d&#39;or dans quelques années !  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J&#39;hésite à m&#39;abonner deux fois. Comme ça je garde des exemplaires sous blister et je les renvends à prix d&#39;or dans quelques années !


Tu dois bien avoir des amis ou un animal de compagnie qui sont passés de J&#39;aime Lire à GameSpot non? :P
Comme ça tu fait plaisir à l&#39;ami avec un beau cadeau qui sert, tu fait plaisir à la rédac en leur envoyant de nouvelles âmes fraîches, tu te fait plaisir en faisant plaisir.
Résultat, tout le monde est content avec une belle carte d&#39;Australie dans le caleçon.

----------


## jm1981

pour offrir des abonnés, il faudrait faire comme les autres mags avec des bon cadeaux donnant à un abonnement de 6mois/1an

et que l&#39;on offre à Nowel  ::):

----------


## Camui

(bonjour)

C&#39;est ici le topic de les "Les reliures" ?

----------


## Narm

> jm1981  	Écrit 8 Nov 2006, 8:32
>   	pour offrir des abonnés, il faudrait faire comme les autres mags avec des bon cadeaux donnant à un abonnement de 6mois/1an
> 
> et que l&#39;on offre à Nowel


Il y a le tarif préférentiel lors du réabonnement c&#39;est déjà pas mal  :mrgreen:

edit : j&#39;ai du mal avec les citations   ::rolleyes::

----------


## jm1981

> Il y a le tarif préférentiel lors du réabonnement c&#39;est déjà pas mal  :mrgreen:
> 
> edit : j&#39;ai du mal avec les citations


bah non justement   ::blink::  

sur mon bulletin de réabonnement il n&#39;y a rien d&#39;indiqué  ::o:

----------


## francou008

> Il y a le tarif préférentiel lors du réabonnement c&#39;est déjà pas mal  :mrgreen:


Yen a pas, ça fait 4 fois que je me reabonne, pas un seul tarif preferentiel.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est la même réduction que pour un abonnement classique, il me semble.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Si, y&#39;a un petit extra - sur les abos d&#39;un an en tout cas -, c&#39;est 64 € au lieu de 69 € normalement. Depuis 2004, même !  :B):

----------


## PrinceGITS

J&#39;avais remarqué ! :P

Par contre, j&#39;ai bien retenu le 100% d&#39;économies si on ne se réabonne pas !  ::lol::

----------


## viking_funboy

merci CPC de m&#39;avoir envoyé la reliure !!!

En plus j&#39;ai eu l&#39;heureuse surprise de voir le HS n°6 en cadeau c sympa merci

----------


## Paul Verveine

*RELIURES*

Auriez-vous l&#39;obligence de fournir de plus amples informations concernant le rangement de nos CPC parce que ça commence à faire longtemps...  ::(:

----------


## Bourinette

Et ma deuxième reliure ? 

HEIN ?


Celle que j&#39;ai payé voici plus de plusieurs beaucoup de semaines, voire de mois interminablement longs. Pendant lesquels la vermine a commencé son travail de rognage des pages des CPC sacrés.

BORDEL !


Alors on va me dire que je dois envoyer un mail à kunkun de responsable qui se chargera de faire l&#39;expédition sans oublier d&#39;oindre ladite reliure d&#39;onguent excusatatoire. (par ce que j&#39;ai déjà acheté le HS)


 OU ON ME PREND POUR UN PIGEON OU C&#39;EST UNE CONSPIRATION !

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH




_* Ne prenez pas en compte ce gentil message si le kunkun responsable a fait ledit envoi. Mici.
Vous pouvez joindre l&#39;onguent dans un colis séparé._

----------


## flibulin bulard

et moi j&#39;ai recu 3 reliures et un hors serie non commandé....
et visiblement c&#39;est a pilosite...

----------


## Ouaflechien

raaaaaaaaaaaa je viens de récupérer mes reliures avec en pluche le numéro HS que je comptai acheter bientôt. que du bonheur quoi.   ::lol::  

un regret quand même, pas de signature d&#39;Ivan le pas si fou que ça   ::sad::  

Une question pour Le Gringo, mon Bérégovoy je peux le remplacer par un Félix Faure? je trouve ça mort bien plus sympa.

PS: je me retrouve avec un bon pour nettoyage de banquette de safrane, si ça interesse quelqu&#39;un avant que je le mette sur e-bay avec une reliure dédicacée de cpc.

----------


## dYnkYn

Moi aussi je veux des reliures  ::(:

----------


## jm1981

j&#39;attend fébrilement le mois de décembre, peut-être y aura-t-il des surprises  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu qu&#39;ils viennent à peine de finir l&#39;envoi de la première fournée (cf édito de cette semaine). Ils vont peut être attendre le début 2007 quand l&#39;actualité des jeux est moins effervescente.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Vu qu&#39;ils viennent à peine de finir l&#39;envoi de la première fournée (cf édito de cette semaine). Ils vont peut être attendre le début 2007 quand l&#39;actualité des jeux est moins effervescente.


On souffle un peu et on remet tout ça en vente pour décembre. Les reliures seront identiques aux précédentes pour ceux que ça intéresse. Nous en ferons d&#39;autres, avec un autre motif, en 2007. Et puis il y aura le retour des teeshirts et, quoiqu&#39;il arrive, la boutique va largement évoluer pendant l&#39;année prochaine.

----------


## Guest

> On souffle un peu et on remet tout ça en vente pour décembre. Les reliures seront identiques aux précédentes pour ceux que ça intéresse. Nous en ferons d&#39;autres, avec un autre motif, en 2007. Et puis il y aura le retour des teeshirts et, quoiqu&#39;il arrive, la boutique va largement évoluer pendant l&#39;année prochaine.


Je n&#39;aurais qu&#39;une parole: w00t.

----------


## sissi

> On souffle un peu et on remet tout ça en vente pour décembre. Les reliures seront identiques aux précédentes pour ceux que ça intéresse. Nous en ferons d&#39;autres, avec un autre motif, en 2007. Et puis il y aura le retour des teeshirts et, quoiqu&#39;il arrive, la boutique va largement évoluer pendant l&#39;année prochaine.


tiens un canard pc  ooooh quel humour et quelle prestance....

----------


## Paul Verveine

> tiens un canard pc  ooooh quel humour et quelle prestance....


soumis...

----------


## Guest

> soumis...


Non, lucide. Et légèrement lobotomisé, mais bon, faut ce qu&#39;il faut pour lire cpc  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> On souffle un peu et on remet tout ça en vente pour décembre. Les reliures seront identiques aux précédentes pour ceux que ça intéresse. Nous en ferons d&#39;autres, avec un autre motif, en 2007. Et puis il y aura le retour des teeshirts et, quoiqu&#39;il arrive, la boutique va largement évoluer pendant l&#39;année prochaine.


  ::wub::  

Il sera toujours possible de passer prendre les commandes à la rédac pour avoir des dédicaces ?  ::): 

Bon par contre, il va falloir que je pique des sous sur mon budget Wii... :P

----------


## EvilGuinness

Bon après un petit crochet par la case "déménagement", et par le gouffre "réouverture du net chez moi que c&#39;est noël mais vous comprenez ça met un mois l&#39;offre a eu plus de succès que prévu ah ben on dépose une réclamation quand même vous êtes sûr ? ", je souhaite saluer la sympathie de mon généreux interlocuteur de la VPC (qui c&#39;est donc je sais pas même si j&#39;ai une idée) et de CPC qui, suite à ma mésaventure de reliure (cf. message y&#39;a pas mal de pages), m&#39;en a offert une toute belle toute neuve avec un dessin de lapin dtcwabon dessus.

Pour rappel, la poste avait confondu "fragile" et "hop j&#39;mets ce truc en-dessous c&#39;est solide chuis sûr" quand ils ont transféré le paquet...

----------


## jm1981

de nouvelles relieures !!!!!!!!!!!!!


on peut passer en chercher sur place pour eviter les frais de port?
on peut les reserver?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sans cassedédi, c&#39;est pas pareil. J&#39;attendrais qu&#39;ils aient le temps de signer, ou mieux je la prendrais sous le bras pour les faire signer une wiimote sur la tempe.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Diantre, je pensais pas que ça serait à ce prix. Je vais attendre, faut déjà que je me réabonne...

----------


## Jean-Seb

ya pas moyen de pas cumuler les frais de port si on prend des reliures ET un/des ancien(s) numéro(s)

----------


## Ouaflechien

ben moi cette fois je résiste, des reliures je n&#39;en achéte qu&#39;une. non mais c&#39;est fini l&#39;arnaque, je ne suis pas un pigeon quoi. 
et puis aussi je Rouuuu Rouuuu........ un tee-shirt avec?

----------


## EvilGuinness

> ben moi cette fois je résiste, des reliures je n&#39;en achéte qu&#39;une. non mais c&#39;est fini l&#39;arnaque, je ne suis pas un pigeon quoi. 
> et puis aussi je Rouuuu Rouuuu........ un tee-shirt avec?


Bah moi finie l&#39;arnaque aussi : j&#39;ai pas pris de reliure mais un abonnement. Nan mais, on m&#39;aura pas.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Où est l&#39;arnaque ??
La vente des goodies (reliures, T-shirts et autres choses à venir) permettent d&#39;apporter des revenus supplémentaires pour péréniser le magazine.
Donc, j&#39;ai beau cherché, je ne trouve pas l&#39;arnaque...   ::blink::

----------


## Spartan

Waouw, a peine commandées en début de semaine et mes reliures sont chez moi !   ::lol::  
C&#39;est du rapide !

----------


## Rédé

Ce topic commençait à sentir le renfermé => je l&#39;aére un peu.
Dites, mes reliures commencent tout doucement à être pleines... A quand la fournée 2007 ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

Et voilà !

Je relance pour savoir si on aura droit à des reliures cru 2007 pour ranger nos nouveaux cpc, parce que même si on en a que toutes les deux semaines ça s&#39;entasse rapidement ces petites bêtes !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> toutes les deux semaines


Mais 2 fois plus gros donc au final ça doit prendre la même place.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Y&#39;a aussi un ou deux numéros en moins + les HS (qui ont l&#39;air plus nombreux pour l&#39;instant) donc il va bien nous falloir de nouvelles reliures !


et puis même si c&#39;est la même taille, un nouveau dessin serait sympa  ::lol::

----------


## Rédé

Troisième reliure prête à degueler.
Durée de vie estimée avant explosion : 2 mois au mieux.
Viiite, des reliures !

----------


## Casque Noir

> Troisième reliure prête à degueler.
> Durée de vie estimée avant explosion : 2 mois au mieux.
> Viiite, des reliures !


Nous lançons la prod dans une semaine !

----------


## Ragondin

j&#39;utilise mon droit de préemption pour une reliure   :B):

----------


## SSkuLL

> Nous lancçons la prod dans une semaine !



J&#39;espère que vous avez prévu la quantité et la disponibilité pour la Belgique (aussi). 

Parce que moi je n&#39;ai encore AUCUNE reliures pour TOUS mes canard PC (et il me manque juste le n°1 ) 

 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Nous lancçons la prod dans une semaine !


Y a possibilité de réserver ? :P

----------


## Super Menteur

> Nous lancçons la prod dans une semaine !


Ho ! Ca va être l&#39;assaut à la rédac alors !

----------


## Rédé

> Nous lancçons la prod dans une semaine !


Cool !
Euh, au fait... de quel espace temps la semaine ?
Référentiel Valve ou bien calendrier grégorien qui va bien ?

----------


## Threanor

> Ho ! Ca va être l&#39;assaut à la rédac alors !


Non non, El Gringo aura un stand à l&#39;extérieur.

----------


## Paul Verveine

mais un stand type une planche et des trétaux ou plutôt le chapiteau du cirque gruss parce que vu le nombre de personnes prêtes à venir mieux vaut que ce soit la deuxième solution;  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Moi, j&#39;avais finalement pas eu mes dédicaces, alors qu&#39;ils meurent tous   :B):  

 :mrgreen:

----------


## Olive

Elles seront commandables sur canardpc.com ?

( J&#39;avais loupé la première fournée, en tant qu&#39;initiateur de ce thread, ça la fout mal. Va pas falloir se rater ce coup-ci.   :;):   )

----------


## Guest

> Va pas falloir se rater ce coup-ci.


Evite de te suicider à cause de ça...

----------


## Rédé

> Nous lançons la prod dans une semaine !


16 + 7 = 23. 
Alors alors, elle se passe bien la prod ?
 :mrgreen:

----------


## El Gringo

> 16 + 7 = 23. 
> Alors alors, elle se passe bien la prod ?
>  :mrgreen:


C&#39;est "les prod&#39;" qu&#39;il voulait dire, mais il a encore un peu de mal avec les drogues.

----------


## Ragondin

la fabrication de vos reliures faites à la main, c&#39;est digne de passer dans le journal de Jean Pierre Pernaut... digne de l&#39;artisanat  :mrgreen:

----------


## Casque Noir

> 16 + 7 = 23. 
> Alors alors, elle se passe bien la prod ?
>  :mrgreen:


La fabrication nécessite plus de 40 jours et le temps de commander, de vérifier le proto, de faire fabriqué, c&#39;est un peu long, c&#39;est vrai.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> La fabrication nécessite plus de 40 jours et le temps de commander, de vérifier le proto, de faire fabriqué, c&#39;est un peu long, c&#39;est vrai.


Donc dispo fin avril ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça c&#39;est le proto...

----------


## Rédé

> La fabrication nécessite plus de 40 jours et le temps de commander, de vérifier le proto, de faire fabriqué, c&#39;est un peu long, c&#39;est vrai.


Pas dramatique en fait : pas acheté de jeu ni changé de pièce sur le PC depuis... houlà ! Donc le niveau du WAF me permet de faire un p&#39;tit tas de CPC...
On aura une p&#39;tite news avant la mise en prod pour voir la nouvelle reliure ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Moi j&#39;en ai déjà 3 et je suis inscrit depuis seulement 6 mois, en attendant les autres reliures me servent pour ranger mes pates, c&#39;est bien foutu ce système   ::w00t::

----------


## Rédé

> ...
> On aura une p&#39;tite news avant la mise en prod pour voir la nouvelle reliure ?


Allez hop, la maison ne reculant devant rien, je m&#39;auto-quote pour fournir la réponse : Nouvelle reliure

----------


## Rédé

Heu, j&#39;ai un doute là : la prochaine fournée de reliures, c&#39;est pour quand ?
Parce que là, je n&#39;en ai commandé qu&#39;une seule...
Si je fais le compte : je met grosso-modo une petite trentaine de n° "nouveau format qu&#39;il est plus mieux" dans une reliure. Deux numéros sont en attente de stockage, donc reste la place pour... allez 30 CPC. 
(12 mois *2 n° par mois)  - (pas de n° pendant les vacances de la rédac) + (numéros spéciaux) => je recommence à squatter ce topic l&#39;année prochaine au début du printemps si plus de reliure dispo à ce moment là...

----------


## AsM0DeUz

J&#39;ai une question con  :mrgreen: en fait j&#39;ai la flemme de lire les 16 pages precedentes ... 

On peut mettre combien de canard (le mag pas la bestiole) dans une reliure ?

Merci

Ps : J&#39;suis trop con ... la reponse est juste au dessus ... 30 semblerait il

----------


## Ragondin

une année de CPC dans chaque reliure.. enfin c&#39;etait comme cela pour la version hebdomadaire

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le tapis de souris, c&#39;est bien, mais les reliures, c&#39;est... euh, c&#39;est super.
> Pour ne pas dépareiller dans votre collection, seule la position du lapin change sur cette nouvelle édition, très John Travolta dans l&#39;âme (mais pas aussi scientologue).
> Vendues au prix des anciennes reliures pendant la précommande, soit 15 euros l&#39;unité, elles sont dispos par une ou par trois via notre boutique. 
> Et comme l&#39;an dernier, il faudra malheureusement payer les frais de port au prix fort, la Poste exigeant l&#39;utilisation des tarifs Colissimo pour ces envois volumineux (le pack de trois reliures permet d&#39;économiser plus de 10 euros sur les frais de port !).
> *Livraison prévue fin avril.*


On est fin avril, il me semble.  ::): 
C&#39;est prévu pour quand la disponibilité ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> On est fin avril, il me semble. 
> C&#39;est prévu pour quand la disponibilité ?


Toutes les reliures commandées ont été envoyées entre hier et aujourd&#39;hui.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Et en plus c&#39;est vrai.  :mrgreen:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Et en plus c&#39;est vrai.  :mrgreen:


comment tu sais ça toi ?

et qu&#39;est-ce que tu faisais à la rédac&#39; hier soir ? :jaloux:

----------


## SylSquiddy

et alors il y a des dédicaces ou pas?

----------


## SSkuLL

Le facteur est passé ce lundi. 
Donc j&#39;ai été cherché le colis ce matin. 

Reliures en parfait état. 

Merci Canard PC  :mrgreen:

----------


## ToneLune

En tant que représentant des canards à l'échelle mondiale et au delà, je me permet de remonter le souhait le plus chère de la communauté, à savoir qu'on veut encore des reliures !

----------


## O.Boulon

On lance la production dés que vous avez acheté toutes les bédés de Couly !

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et moi qui m'emmerdait a stocker mes CPC dans des cartons, je tombe sur ce topic.

 :Emo: .

----------


## Voldain

> On lance la production dés que vous avez acheté toutes les bédés de Couly !


Ca compte si on cambriole la rédac' de nuit? :squarcini:

----------


## ToneLune

> On lance la production dés que vous avez acheté toutes les bédés de Couly !


Une de moins ! Il en reste beaucoup ? Je crois avoir lu Couly sur Twitter ou ailleurs qu'il n'y en avait pas énormément et que ça s'épuiserait assez vite. Vous en avez tiré combien au total en fait ?

 En tout cas ça fait plaisir une nouvelle aussi net et concise ! Je m'attendais plutôt à un timide « C'est en cours de réfléxion, mais y'a le Canard Console qui nous occupe déjà pas mal, blablabla. » ^^

Ou alors je suis quelqu'un d'influent.

----------


## xtofsim

Quelle bonne idée de relancer l'idée des reliures, j'arrive au bout des 6 que j'avais acheté à l'époque. (en serrant fortement)
Je me souviens que l'organisation du stockage et ensuite la distribution de cette première série avait été compliquée mais je ne peux pas me résoudre a mettre mes précieux ailleurs que dans leur écrins.

j'ai cherché en vain un palliatif dans le commerce.

Une autre solution : Publiez une fiche bricolage dans un futur numéro! (avec des patrons en pdf)

----------


## haldebert

> On lance la production dés que vous avez acheté toutes les bédés de Couly !


ca serait cool effectivement

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Quid d'une reliure pour les CPC Hardware ???
Car j'en ch*e pour remettre la main, sur le dossier mediacenter...
En plus, une belle reliure sur les hardwares serait du plus belles effets dans les réceptions de l'ambassadeur... (ok avec 2-3 ferrero rocheren plus)

----------


## Jolaventur

> ca serait cool effectivement


Alors achète la Bd coco.

----------


## flanagan

> Alors achète la Bd coco.


Halte à la vente liée !

----------


## Noirdesir

J'en ai acheté 2, si tout le monde fait comme moi, on les aura très vite.  Sinon, en attendant les reliures officielles, les porte dossiers IKEA sont très pratiques.  Mais c'est clair que rien ne vaut des reliures officielles pour stocker ses CPC.  Mais cette fois, please, livrez-les en Belgique  ::'(:

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Je déterre le sujet pour savoir si des reliures sont en projets cette années ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ça dépend s'il n'y manquerait pas quel pour tant que ni soit.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Qui ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

hum Kamoulox.  ::ninja:: 
Sa veut dire non je suppose ?  :Emo:

----------


## Clemanes

Owi ça serait tellement bien des reliures !!

----------


## Rédé

Bon, j'ai pas fait suer mon monde depuis un bail avec ça, mais là j'ai des CPC/CPC hardouère qui traînent partout...
Par mesure de protestation, j'ai pris un réabo de un an seulement.
Alors des reliures siouplaît !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Oui.

Des reliures.


Now!

Read my lips :
I

WANT

RELIURES


NOW!

----------


## RickDeckard

Hello, 

Fut une époque ou j'en ai acheté 3, la quantité de CpC en pile accumulé depuis est presque le triple :-)
Et j'avais pourtant tassé un max :-)

Les reliures, les reliures !!!

----------


## Diwydiant

Des roulures ?

 :tired: 

Sinon, (mauvaise) blague à part, c'est vrai que ça ferait plaisir, mes seigneurs...

----------


## Nono

Sinon, protip : les cartons de rames de papier sont le format parfait pour stocker des siècles de CPC.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Sinon, protip : les cartons de rames de papier sont le format parfait pour stocker des siècles de CPC.


À condition de consommer par quinzaine au moins autant de papier que le volume du magazine (ce qui fait beaucoup).

----------


## Rédé

La soeur Anne monta sur le haut de la tour ; et la pauvre affligée lui criait de temps en temps : 
" Anne, ma soeur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ? " 
Et la soeur Anne, lui répondait : 
" Je ne vois rien que le soleil qui poudroie, et l'herbe qui verdoie. " 
Cependant, Casque Noir, tenant un grand coutelas à sa main, criait de toute sa force à sa femme : 
" Descends vite, je vais tuer quelques lapins et nous allons faire de belles RELIURES avec la peau !"

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Toujours pas de reliure pour cette année ?  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Merci d'avoir relancé.

Des reliures.

Maintenant.

----------


## ToneLune

Je suggère qu'on DDOS les serveurs de Presse Non Stop à partir de ce topic, MAINTENANT !

Idéalement, si ça pouvait foutre en l'air l'installation électrique des locaux de Canard PC, faire exploser l'alim de Boulon et que la déflagration laisse entendre "ON VEUT NOS RELIURES", ça serait pas mal.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Sinon, protip : les cartons de rames de papier sont le format parfait pour stocker des siècles de CPC.


Les voilà vos reliures, et pas reuch en plus.

----------


## flanagan

Une nouvelle boutique pour CanardPC, quelle meilleure occasion pour finalement lancer la vente de *MERVEILLEUSES RELIURES* ? #oldschool #d&co #dansquelétatj'erre

----------


## mrFish

Je suis en train de classer mes CPC depuis 2007 jusqu'à maintenant. Je serais prêt à repayer pour un Kickstarter seulement pour des reliures.
Bisous.

----------

